#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 前陣子的圖

## 小黑貓

久久自畫 
最近的事情要多看多健康
免得被牽著鼻子走


至於關於相關創作內容這裡不多做說明.

----------


## 遠方

第二張有種王室貴族躺在花圃上的感覺，
私乎有什麼事困擾著這位王室貴族，
所以想在花圃上尋求片刻的寧靜。

----------


## 小黑貓

to：遠方
阿哈哈哈～血色花圃嗎
不過在學運裡真的可以尋求到寧靜 那似乎也是一種小確幸（炸 ＝>

----------


## RainS

小黑貓的圖筆觸很柔和，畫中有話。

但在完稿的部分還可以再更好，
線條與著色有些雜亂混濁，
這是我一直覺得有點可惜的地方。
不過正因為如此讓人一眼看圖就知道是誰畫的了XD
也可能是另一種特色？

只是敝人的一點拙見。

----------


## 小黑貓

wwwyaap 這是我的死穴 因該說對於完稿其實整個超懶惰的
因為我只想要表現趕學跟想法 基本上意境到了就覺得可以了.

不過這也是自己混色混太多 導致自己要完稿的難度更增加
因為我會認為這裡需要的顏色需要很多 而變成說混濁模糊
不過這樣的作法我認為可以.
因為主體的部份有被突兀出來 就心滿意足

其實你說的這點我了解～因為這曾經是我的困擾點
但如果太過於乾淨俐落 就變得說需要用另一種方式去突顯想要的主題
這樣的技法.自己的畫技還不到那個程度
不過也謝謝你的指教.
如果喜歡我的作品的話也可以到其他的頁面給我評論
因為這裡幾乎只是看心情才po文的
畢竟這裡的感覺真的不台能讓我常駐 關於這點在此先說一聲抱歉
以上

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

最上面有貼圖服務可以用 , 就不會讓圖片這麼小張了

目前這樣只有預覽的感覺 沒有辦法完整的欣賞圖片 0.0

----------


## 狼狗傑

貓貓是獸圈繪畫界的惠斯勒(?
第一張的背景很妙WWW城市天際線在天上還有倒影WWW
第二張好腰hshs(喂

----------


## 小黑貓

to：火蜥蜴-555 
蛤？！預覽   那還想請問
您有對圖片左鍵點選嗎？！

to：狼狗傑 
哈哈～這有點誇張
不過還是謝謝

----------


## 小芸

發現小黑貓大大wwwowo!!
我好喜歡第二張!!~www
看起來有一種潔白神聖的感覺~
很平靜又很美麗owo!!(喜歡他的表情w眼睛好漂亮w毛毛好柔軟w

好喜歡小黑貓大大的畫風!好厲害!!!
以上廢話owo\(逃走

----------


## Norya.Polaris

小黑貓的圖總是強大啊WWWW
是說喜歡第一章的紅眼和粉紅腮紅啦(?????WWWW
眼睛大大的還會反光好可愛WWW(????
有種想摸摸看的衝動(不
第二章的白色獸獸表情感覺有點憂愁呢:3333
有心事嗎:33((踹踹踹
是說喜歡第二張那種光線的線條OWO//
感覺很純潔WWWWW(????
話說白獸坐的地板怎麼紅紅的?那是血嗎?OAO

恩恩很喜歡小黑貓的圖>W<//都好強大WWWWW
期待再看到更多小黑貓的作品喵嗚OWO///////

----------


## 小黑貓

to：小芸 Norya.Polaris 
先謝謝兩位的回覆唷～^^
這邊小小說明一下 第二張是關於台灣前一陣子的學運而有的圖
是的！我是懷著純潔跟神聖的心態去看待參加學運的人們
導致流血事件 所以就是坐躺在血泊之中
而最後只給人們無奈 這是我自己對於這張圖出發點的詮釋

總之～謝謝回覆與支持

----------

